# Hello from Aztec Performance



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2010)

We've just signed up and look forward to being part of the GTROC community. :wavey:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2010)

No trader badge, does someone need to activate the account?


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Have you signed up with mirrelle?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2010)

Cheers Mike 

Who's Mirrel?

Signed up using the advertiser page.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome

Hope you can offer some good products at good prices.

Baz


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh yes! Am just bursting to tell you all about some very exciting products - as soon as the badge is added


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Bob I'll email Mirelle (accounts) and let you know as soon as she responds. Thanks for your support

Mook


----------



## MMT (Nov 10, 2010)

Bob does some cracking deals over on Scoobynet. 

Nice one Bob. :wavey:


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Bluestuff NDX anyone ??????????????????


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## MMT (Nov 10, 2010)

What happened then?


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

He never paid


----------

